# HDMI Cables



## Drfoxly (Feb 14, 2008)

What makes one HDMI cable better than the next?
It's digital, low current, & under 12ft.



Thanks


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't know about all the technical stuff about it all. I've just always understood it that as long as its HDMI-certified then its good. No matter how much it costs, whether if its a 6 dollar cable from Monoprice or a 200 dollar cable from Monster. But if you get into one that's longer than say 12 feet, maybe there's a difference, but I'll let someone else chime in on that one.

At least that's how I understand it.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

You may visit www.hdmi.org , it has all the answers.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Better made cables will have more durable and snugger fitting connectors
A better cable might have a greater thickness of individual wires
Under 6ft 28 AWG is probably fine
At 12ft 28AWG should be fine but 26AWG is probably better
Ferrite cores will help minimize interference

A better cable will use silver plated copper conductors over tin plated
not too much of an issue under 12ft though

A better cable will have HDMI 1.3a certification
this means it was designed for higher bandwidth
HDMI 1.3a might not come into play for quite a few years however

A better cable could mean it is more aesthetically pleasing to you (although it has nothing to do with performance)



A more expensive cable is not necessarily better
these might have fancy jackets and molded connectors
these might have fancy packaging and big display units
these will have enormous price margins (5 to 10 times in many cases)


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Don't fall for the HDMI cable scam you might see at some big-box stores. It's a difference between format not cable quality.

Monster is a pest, they're back to suing companies for using the name Monster again.


----------

